# Notebook Samsung R560 - Kann ich die Festplatte formatieren?



## finnex (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe wie oben schon erwähnt das Notebook R560 von Samsung. 
Nun spiele ich gerade mit dem gedanken darauf Linux zu installieren und mein Vista zu deinstallieren. 

Nun weis ich leider nicht ob ich die Festplatte ganz formatieren kann und Linux installieren, und später wenn ich einmal wieder Vista wollte dies wieder installieren kann. 

Weis jemand zufällig ob ich Vista nur mit der beiligenden CD installieren kann oder ob ich dazu noch irgendeine versteckte Partition dazu brauche? Also dass ich die Festplatte nicht formatieren könnte.

Ich will halt nicht mein Vista abschießen, damit ich es nicht mehr benutzen kann.

MfG Finnex


----------



## akrite (15. Januar 2009)

...im Allgemeinen ist so eine CD/DVD eine Recovery- / Wiederherstellungs - DVD und keine reine Windows-DVD, d.h. hier werden neben dem OS auch noch Zusatzprogramme (Office , Brennprogramme etc.) und die Festplatte ggf. partitioniert um eine versteckte Partition mit einer Recovery-Partition auszustatten. Wenn dieses auch auf Samsung zutrifft, wie bei HP z.B. , kannst Du getrost die Platte plattmachen und Linux installieren.


----------



## petrili (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich würde mich an deiner Stelle schlau machen ob dein Notebook für die Linux Distribution die du installieren möchtest geeignet ist. Ich habe im Suse Forum einmal eine Liste gesehen wo diverse Notebooks gelistet waren auf denen explizit empfohlen wurde Suse nicht zu installieren.
Evtl ist das bei anderen Distris ähnlich. Denn Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.
In der Datenträgerverwaltung solltest du übrigens sehen ob du eine versteckte Wiederherstellungspartition hast. So lange du diesse nicht löscht kannst du dein System wieder auf den Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzen.


----------

